# Best places to hack out?? Anyone know any??



## rowan666 (9 March 2013)

Im in bold heath and as far as i no theres virtually nowhere to hack out at all, so does anyone know of anywhere good around the north west It would be worth travelling to for a good hack out? Pref with no road work!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (9 March 2013)

Delamere Forrest.


----------



## Elsiecat (9 March 2013)

Somerford park is a nice farm ride


----------



## Flame_ (9 March 2013)

Delamere Forest and Carrington Moss.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (9 March 2013)

Another for Delamere forest! It's free! 

Other than that the farm ride at somerford is great but obviously more £££


----------



## Honey08 (9 March 2013)

Saddleworth, in the Pennines near Oldham, has endless off-road hacking in the hills with stunning views.  Think it took us about an hour and a bit to Bold Heath from there.

I've always fancied riding at Formby on the beach.  Think you have to prearrange.


----------



## rowan666 (9 March 2013)

delamere is already on the cards!  ive heard of somerford a few times but have never been yet! 

Does anyone know if urmston meadows is accessible to horse riders as it used to be? I kept my horses round there growing up and hacking was fab but there was always rumours of council ruining things building houses!


----------



## amandaco2 (10 March 2013)

Delamere.
Kelsall hill and Somerford park are excellent


----------



## Moon (10 March 2013)

Rivington area is beautiful x


----------



## dollymix (10 March 2013)

The Mersey valley around urmston and sale is still open to horses and great for riding. I used to keep my horses there before relocating 'up north' and miss the hacking soooo much!

My friend still has her horses near chorlton water park though so nip down now and again to have a ride out 

Definitely still worth a visit! You could trailer to sale water park and heas over to chorlton cum hardy by tge track along the metro (tune it well otherwise u have trains rattling alingside you!!) then, down the river to chorlton water park, cross the river, through the woods and back down the river to Sale water park. A nice rude which would take an hour or two! I might go myself in spring


----------



## dollymix (10 March 2013)

Sorry for typos!! Grrr iPhones!!!


----------



## 4April (12 March 2013)

theres sutton manor and clock face county park next to it maypole. And behind burtonwood brewery and wheatacre


----------



## neep (14 March 2013)

Formby beach and somerford park I used to go there when I was a kid and absolutely loved it, now live in essex And miss the beach so much. Somerford is great and has obviously got the jumps and the river and back then it was not really that expensive but if I had to pick it would be formby beach ( can u tell I miss it :/)


----------



## shadeofshyness (16 March 2013)

Formby beach! I grew up in Formby - it really is perfect for hacking.


----------



## Spit That Out (17 March 2013)

Marbury Farm Ride

http://www.marburyfarmride.co.uk/

Arclid Hall Farm Ride

http://www.arclidhallstud.com/hiring.../farm_ride.htm

Harthill Farm/XC

http://www.harthillstud.com/xc-and-farm-ride.html


----------



## VRIN (19 March 2013)

Like all the suggestions of places to hack - is there any chance of a few more specific details - best time to go, time to avoid, where to park, etc...

many thanks


----------



## Moon (19 March 2013)

if you fancy rivington the best place to park is at rivington barn or there is a little car park at the top of sheephouse lane. id avoid the barn on sundays its motorbike day and they flock in the hundreds if the weathers nice but its dead in the week. sheephpuse lane will always be quieter as its a little further out and good hacking x


----------



## VRIN (19 March 2013)

Thanks moon


----------

